
UK made illegal copies and mismanaged Schengen travelers database - based2
https://www.zdnet.com/article/uk-made-illegal-copies-and-mismanaged-schengen-travelers-database/
======
merricksb
Same topic discussed a day ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20533576](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20533576)
(511 points/227 comments)

